# NFS Carbon Fail



## 36goesBoom (4. September 2010)

Ich hatte langeweile & hab dann einfach mal NFS Carbon ausgegraben und installiert. Wollte es dann starten aber nichts passierte. Auf XP lief's einwandfrei, die CD hat keine Kratzer oder sontige Beschädigungen. Dann hab ich dieses Win7 Programmkompatibilitätstool ausgeführt, NFS Carbon ausgewählt und dann auf "Programmprobleme behandeln". Darauf versuchte Win7 irgendwas, auf jeden Fall ist mir der Rechner fast verreckt. 100% CPU-Auslastung auf 2 Kernen. Ich habe dann den Taskmanager aufgerufen und dachte, ich guck nich richtig. 677 Prozesse, davon 662x rundll32.exe. Ok, habe dann die Prozessstruktur von NFSC.exe beendet, womit nach und nach alle rundll32.exe-Prozesse beendet wurden (hat ca. 2min gedauert). 

Heute wollte ich mein Glück nochmal versuchen. CD rein & auf Spielen geklickt. Kurz laden - Bitte legen sie die Original CD ein. What the F***? Ich habe die original CD + Serial. 

Warum erkennt er sie nich?
Was kann ich machen?


----------



## heArt(chor) (4. September 2010)

Dein Problem klingt sehr seltsam. Ich würde es mit einer Neuinstallation probieren, nachdem du das Spiel vom Rechner geworfen hast.


----------



## -FA- (4. September 2010)

Und wenn das nicht geht mal bei den leiben Supportern von EA das problemchen berichten.


----------



## heArt(chor) (4. September 2010)

-FA- schrieb:


> Und wenn das nicht geht mal bei den leiben Supportern von EA das problemchen berichten.



Die dürften am ehesten Rat wegen einem solchen Problem wissen. Ansonsten würd ich diverse Foren nach dem Problem absuchnen, ob diese schon eine Lösung haben.


----------



## Galford (4. September 2010)

Hast du eigentlich den Patch 1.4 installiert? Der hat bestimmte Probleme mit VISTA behoben (u.a. mit den Introvideos, die man nicht mehr löschen muss), vielleicht taugt der auch was bei WIN7.


----------



## 36goesBoom (4. September 2010)

Ich werds mal mit dem Patch versuchen.


----------



## ShiZon (4. September 2010)

Was für ein Kopierschutz ist denn drauf? Wenn es StarForce (der war das glaub ich) ist, der kann via Internet aktualisiert werden und die CD/DVD wird dann problemlos erkannt.


----------



## 36goesBoom (4. September 2010)

War mal was anderes, n Patch im Cmdmode  Da kann man noch sehen, was passiert ^^ 
Hat aber trotzdem nichts gebracht. 

Mit Support und Kundenservice hab ich schlechte Erfahrung, das dauert zu lange & meistens enstehen nur neue Probleme. Desswegen will ich mir das nur als Notlösung offenlassen ... Hoffe ihr könnt mir anderweitig helfen ^^


----------



## 36goesBoom (17. September 2010)

Kann mir denn keiner helfen? Wills gerne zocken ... hab im Moment nichts anderes da - außerdem will ich neuen controller testen


----------



## nfsgame (17. September 2010)

Das ist der Kopierschutz. Gibts Updates zu im Internet vom Kopierschutzhersteller. Welcher es ist sollte hinten auf der Packung draufstehen.


----------

